# Puppy training recommendation in Atlanta, ga



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

There are quite a few puppy training classes offered around metro Atlanta. However, I'm looking for any feedback that folks on this forum might have. Thanks in advance


----------



## HankfordT (Dec 4, 2010)

*Atlanta*

I have read good reviews for GAK9 which is in Atlanta, or very near it


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Petsmart is good for socializing, but not really anything serious. I have heard good things about GAK9 as well. The German Shepherd Club of Woodstock is very good, and also does boarding sometimes. I took Koda there for a while and she loved it.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Dogwood Academy
Atlanta Dog Trainer
Atlanta Dog Obedience Club

Several agility trainers and schutzhund clubs around as well if you are interested.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I train at our local obedience club, they're usually a good place to start at least.


----------

